# NYU- Distinguishing Film/TV from Dramatic Writing Department



## wing2871x (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay, so I'm a very experienced writer but don't have tons of experience actually shooting films, typically I produce the script of create the story and that is my role. However, I have seen clases from both departments at NYU that I would really like to take. I was hoping someone could help me identify which/how many clases were required and how easy it is for me as a dramatic writing student to take clases in Film/TV, or visa versa (I haven't gotten in yet, by the way, im trying to decide on the major right now). I'm wondering if anyone can describe the connections/careers graduates of each program have had and how much the weave into one another. Also, how much writing is entailed in film/TV? Does dramatic writing sway towards playwriting or can it also include comical drama, etc? Any information would be helpful. 

http://filmtv.tisch.nyu.edu/object/ug_filmtv_courses.html
http://ddw.tisch.nyu.edu/object/ug_ddw_courses.html

Sorry if this has been posted before or if there is an obvious link that explains it all but I can't find one. Thanks. 

-Matt

P.S. Will going for the less popular program, which ever one it may be, increase my chances of being admitted?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 31, 2006)

The DW department doesn't do much filmmaking at all. It's a really good mixture of screen and stage writing, and the people who take it seem to love it, but they have virtually no interaction with the film department. They're in a separate world. If you have a strong interest in filmmaking, but you're afraid you won't get much writing if you go F&TV, I'd say go for it. There's a decent amount of screenwriting in Film. Not as much as DW, obviously, but still a lot.

If you're not that interested in filmmaking, and prefer to just write, stick to the writing program.

It's quite difficult to take any really good classes outside of your major.

Also, don't worry about experience. If you've been limited to just writing, but would LIKE to work in film, that's fine.


----------



## Brian Burstein (Jan 1, 2007)

titaniumdougnut is right, especially when it comes to choosing the major based on what you WANT to do. As far as the "less popular" program, although the dramatic writing program is smaller than the film, I would not consider it easier to get in to.

As for playwriting versus screenwriting, dramatic writing teaches you both for the first two years, then allows you to concentrate on one (or both) for the remainder. You can even concentrate in TV writing.

However, as titanium said, dramatic writing offers only two filmmaking classes, and both are digital. But, in the summer, you can still take some great classes from the film department, such as Sight and Sound Film and Color-Sync (both are core production courses for the film major).

So if you want to learn about film production while improving your writing, apply to film; and if you want to become a better writer while taking some production courses, apply to dramatic writing.


----------



## wing2871x (Jan 1, 2007)

How divided are the roles in the class projects? I mean, if I want to be a writer, will I also be required to do just as much directing, producing, lighting, etc? I want to know if I'll still be able to stick to the writing aspect in film, and how many classes I will be taking that don't involve writing at all, if any. Also, does either program regularly attend or participate in the Sundance or Toronto Flm Festival?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want to be a writer, and you're sure about it, go with the writing program. In film you'll be directing, editing, cam-oping, lighting, sound-mixing and everything else too. Lots of classes don't involve writing in F&TV. In the first two years, there are three writing classes, and a couple others involve very small self-motivated amounts of writing.

I'm not sure that any official attendance of either of those festivals is sponsored by Tisch, but there are occasionally NYU films in the festivals.


----------

